# Question about nutrogear.com



## coledeskin (Apr 21, 2015)

Alright, so I've been looking around and I found this site, nutrogear.com, and I was wandering if anyone knew anything about it. It's based in Mexico and I called the guy who runs it and we talked for a while and he seems really nice so it MUST be safe right?? Lol no. But has anyone heard of nutrogear or had experience with them?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2015)

You talked with the guy on the phone? Does he not care about security whatsoever??? I do not buy anything off of websites so I cannot help you but this sounds like a bad idea to me.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 21, 2015)

Def a dumb question cause you shouldn't buy from a website or absolutely never call someone.  End of story nothing else to talk about here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 21, 2015)

Listen to the Bros.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 21, 2015)

Never trust someone who is overly nice and trying to sell something to you.


----------



## mickems (Apr 21, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Never trust someone who is overly nice and trying to sell something to you.



you mean like jehovahs witnesses?


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 21, 2015)

If it looks like shit, and smells like shit.........well its probably ........shit.  Stay away from websites, and stay away from a personable chat on the phone.


----------



## coledeskin (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, probably just saved me a lot of money haha


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 21, 2015)

coledeskin said:


> Alright, so I've been looking around and I found this site, nutrogear.com, and I was wandering if anyone knew anything about it. It's based in Mexico and I called the guy who runs it and we talked for a while and he seems really nice so it MUST be safe right?? Lol no. But has anyone heard of this site or had experience with it?



Never heard of nutrogear.


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Run and don't look back


----------

